# Off to the cheese race..



## jkc64 (Oct 20, 2013)

Should get there in 2 months.

Started the Christmas cheese today. 5# colby 5# mild cheddar and a few pieces of extra sharp. Trying these with peach, I haven't done peach before but there and so many rave reviews here on the site I'm giving it a shot. I normally use hickory or apple. Outside temp is 63 this afternoon so I shouldn't have much issue with heat. I go 4 hours with smoke then let rest a little then vac packed for at least 2 months. The little bit of sharp that I have left in the fridge is from march. Most of this is for Christmas presents so it will get a 2 month rest. Should be really good.

John













IMG_20131020_155350_521.jpg



__ jkc64
__ Oct 20, 2013


















IMG_20131020_155340_234.jpg



__ jkc64
__ Oct 20, 2013


















IMG_20131020_155414_154.jpg



__ jkc64
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Oct 21, 2013)

Dang nab it I hope I'm on the list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Looks good a full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like you are off to a good start! I did 22 lbs last week, but my temps were in the 40's!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking good! I did 10 pounds a couple weeks ago, have another ten going in tonight. Then only another 20 pounds to go!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2013)

I just did some cheese using peach last week. I loved how sweet the smoke smelled. I'm excited to try it soon. Hope yours turns out good too!


----------

